# Attic Insulation with walkway.



## tool (10 Oct 2011)

I am upgrading my attic insulation myself to save money. There is currently a small amount of attic insulation (about 4 inches) which I plan on upgrading with a walkway. How should I approach this? I understand that a walkway containing insulation may be available?


----------



## pudds (10 Oct 2011)

Just got my attic insulated under the Warmer Homes Scheme and they put in a small walkway, about 5ft long.

I reckon if you just fill between the joists up to the top with insulation if not all ready at that level and the walk way boards will act as extra insulation anyway and that is more than adequate.


----------



## onq (10 Oct 2011)

You should look at the several threads on AAM from last January on the effects of insulation in attics.
You need to preserve the attic ventilation as required by Part F of the Building Regulations, TGD F, Diagram 11, P. 28.
Don't insulate under the water tank(s) - do insulate around them, any pipework and put insulated covers on them.
Flooring out attics is governed by regulations, otherwise you may crack all your ceilings.
Be careful about covering over pipes and services and recessed downlighters.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                        as a defence or support - in and   of        itself  -         should       legal        action    be          taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                        Real Life with rights to inspect   and       issue         reports    on     the         matter at hand.


----------



## buyingabroad (12 Oct 2011)

Do a google search for Thermawalk or insulated loft boards - you can see them for sale on adverts.ie


----------



## tool (24 Oct 2011)

Does anyone have any experience of the different types of attic insulation?
Other than U value comparison?

-Fibre glass (irritating)
-E Cosy (less irritating)
-Rockwool (fire proofish & doubble the price)


----------



## onq (24 Oct 2011)

What's "E Cosy"?


----------



## lowCO2design (24 Oct 2011)

tool said:


> Does anyone have any experience of the different types of attic insulation?
> Other than U value comparison?
> 
> -Fibre glass (irritating)
> ...



Environmental scale:



sheepswool or cellulose
mineral wool (rockwool) or recycled plastic bottles (earthwool) etc
PIR boards (kingspan xratherm etc
lowest cost scale


comparative cost mineral wool, recycled plastic, cellulose
PIR
sheepswool

i think its p 41


----------



## onq (26 Oct 2011)

Any insulation laid on the "floor" of the attic freezes the airspace above it and can lead to problems ranging from internal condensation to pipes freezing.

To avoid this I ask people to consider insulating the attic following the line of the roof in line with the roof and ventilate according to Diagram 11, P. 28 TGD F 2009.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                             as a defence or support - in     and    of        itself  -         should       legal        action        be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                             Real Life with rights to    inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the         matter    at  hand.


----------



## lowCO2design (26 Oct 2011)

tomorrow there will election posters all over the country going to the skip. 

place them, cut to a slightly larger width than your rafters, between the rafters, forcing it to curve outwards.

this will retain ventilation from the eaves while allowing you to push insulation into the corners of the roof space


----------



## Shane007 (26 Oct 2011)

lowCO2design said:


> tomorrow there will election posters all over the country going to the skip.
> 
> place them, cut to a slightly larger width than your rafters, between the rafters, forcing it to curve outwards.
> 
> this will retain ventilation from the eaves while allowing you to push insulation into the corners of the roof space


 
LOL, I recently worked on the home of one of the Presidential candidates and whilst in the attic I was confronted with many life-size election posters from over the years and believe me everywhere you turn, there are eyes looking at you. Frightening!

Please spare a thought for the poor worker who has to get up there in the future and be subjected to this sight in a very confined space!!!!


----------



## lowCO2design (26 Oct 2011)

face the image side towards the felt to keep Shane happy


----------

